# كتاب عن تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي



## قصي المنسي (13 نوفمبر 2014)

استجابه لطلب الاخ محسن موسى هذا كتاب عن تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي


----------



## karimsmail (25 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخوكم من تونس متحصّل على الماجستار المهني في التكييف الصناعي​
​أتمتع بخبرة سنتين في خطّة مصمم سوائل : 
​


حساب الاحمال الحرارية للمباني.
حساب أبعاد مجاري الهواء لشبكات التكييف.
حساب أبعاد شبكات الصرف الصحيّ و المياه الصالحة للشرب.
تصميم كلّ هذه الشبكات بإستعمال الأوتوكاد.

​الهاتف الجوّال: 0021654028955
المايل : _smailka__[email protected]_

سكايب:_ karim.ismail20
_​شهادة الماجستار: 
شهادة الخبرة: 
السيرة الذاتية باللغة العربية:http://www.gulfup.com/?da5TM0
السيرة الذاتية باللغة الفرنسية:http://www.gulfup.com/?YyKKWA​


----------



## rabea ashour (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جميل


----------



## rabea ashour (8 ديسمبر 2014)

فعال


----------



## karimm155 (25 أغسطس 2015)

كتاب مفيد، شكرا


----------



## eng.most (4 ديسمبر 2017)

جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## ابو انس المهندس (21 أغسطس 2022)

بارك الله بك


----------

